# Difference between fawn and orange?



## maherwoman (Nov 4, 2007)

So, I was talking with Peg the other night, saying how orange I thought Harley's coloring was (well, one of his colors, anyway), and she mentioned that it was a fawn color.

Sooo...I have to ask...can ya'll give me photo examples of orange vs fawn as colors?

Thanks!

Rosie*


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 4, 2007)

You can see samples of colors here:

http://islandgems.net/compatible-colors.html

I might take some more photos of him and have Pam look at them...I didn't think he could genetically be orange harlequin (which is the normal harlequin) - BUT - I could be wrong the more I think about it.

His dad is harlequin and his mom is fawn. She is out of Miss Bea who I know is a "tort harlequin" (or so I've been told). 

For those who are wondering - here are some photos of Harley..


















Actually - the more I think about it and think about his mom's coloring - I think he IS orange....

I'll wait and see what others say.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 4, 2007)

You know what - I MUST'VE been wrong when I said he was fawn...I really didn't think about just how dark his coloring is...

Here is his mom...














I'm so used to thinking of my harlequins coming from Miss Bea (and therefore unable to be orange) that I forgot I had Akil (the dad) who was a full harlequin and could've carried the correct harlequin coloring....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Peg, I hope you don't think I was trying to argue what you said about him being fawn...I just don't understand the difference...even when I look at other pictures of buns.

I'm still kinda confused...wonder if I'd have to see them in person.


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 4, 2007)

I guess fawn is like a faded orange? :?I'm curious too...


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 4, 2007)

That's something Peg mentioned to me a moment ago...that fawn is the dilute of orange.  Good thinking! 

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I guess fawn is like a faded orange? :?I'm curious too...


----------



## pamnock (Nov 4, 2007)

Fawn is in the eye of the beholder 

When speaking in the realm of genetics, fawn is the dilute of orange and has blue-gray eyes.

When speaking in the realm of the ARBA Standard of Perfection descriptions, fawn differs depending on breed. In Netherland Dwarfs, fawn is the dilute of orange.

In lops, fawn is a faded orange (both have browneyes)and the dilute of orange is called cream.

Pam


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 4, 2007)

Hehe...I thought it might be something like that.

Thanks for your information, Pam! 
*
pamnock wrote: *


> Fawn is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 4, 2007)

I also wanted to post a thank you to Peg for her information (and Handsome Harley's pictures). 

And thank you, Ms. Binky, too!


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is a picture I have of an orange Holland Lop. But some breeds are different in color, like what pamnock have mentioned. But anyways here is a picture of my sweetie-pie Charlotte yeah she is a broken orange (of course). And yes I know about her posing she is horrible at it. I love this girly soo much. I would love to get oranges and fawns from some of my breeding stock. *crosses fingers*


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 7, 2007)

Aww...she's SOOOO pretty!! 

:inlove:

Thank you for the picture!


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea :biggrin2:


----------



## Wee Wabbits (Nov 10, 2007)

Fawn is generally a straw like color while orange is unmistakably orange. Like the picture of the bunny under my screen name. Orange are definately darker then fawns. Although you will occasionally get those tough calls, kinda half straw half orange. In the Rabbits Online header the rex in the top right is a great example of an orange. Now if you want to get totally confused throw the color red into the group.


----------



## Wee Wabbits (Nov 10, 2007)

You can compare the colors on my website. Wish I had better pictures. I will be updating more but got to wait till I get batteries for the camera. http://honeysucklerabbitry.com/widebandgroup.aspx


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 10, 2007)

Aah...thank you!!

I'm going to be visiting a rabbitry tomorrow (to get more of a feel for Flemish Giants, *squeal!*), and I think she has both...I'll ask her!  That way I can see them in person...and I'll take pictures and post them here. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh God, Rosie in a rabbitry... :foreheadsmack:You sure they're all gonna fit in the car? :tongue


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 10, 2007)

I know...it's scary, isn't it??

The good thing...I know Danny isn't going to let me take ANYBUN home tomorrow...maybe a Flemish in the end, once we're moved...but NOT until then!

Hopefully he takes to the breed, though...

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Oh God, Rosie in a rabbitry... :foreheadsmack:You sure they're all gonna fit in the car? :tongue


----------

